# Rechner zeigt keine Reaktion beim Start



## sehami (22. Dezember 2005)

Hab nen Rechner vom Bekannten bekommen. Nach seiner Aussage ist WinXP abgestürzt. Also Programme haben nicht mehr reagiert. Kurze Zeit später gab es ein lautes Brummen vom Computer. Da er nicht weiter reagiert hat, wurde er durch die Mehrfachsteckdose ausgeschaltet (Kipp-Schalter). Anschließend zeigte der Rechner keine Reaktion mehr.

Meine erste Vermuteung, dass das Netzteil kaputt ist, jedoch nach einem Austausch(Neues) weiterhin keine Reaktion. Was kann noch der Fehler sein?
Hab überlegt ob der ON-Schalter am Gehäuse kaputt ist. Aber wär doch kein lautes Brummen vom PC damals gekommen. Da das Motherboard keine Lampe besitzt, sehe ich leider auch nicht, ob es strom bekommt. 

Also der komplette Computer zeigt keine Reaktion. Weder Netzteil, Lüfter oder Lampen usw..
Wer kann mir (schnell) weiterhelfen?


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2005)

Schau mal aufs Mainboard, ob ein / die Kondensatoren neben dem Prozessor aufgeplatzt sind.
Testweise - wenn vorhanden - andere CPU reinstecken.
BIOS resetten.
AT oder ATX-Mainboard/Netzteil ?

mfg chmee


----------



## sehami (22. Dezember 2005)

- Ist ein ATX.
- Nein, sind keine Kondensatoren aufgeplatz, zumindest sehe ich keine..
- Hab eben vom alten Rechner (aus dem Keller) das Netzteil vom defekten an das Motherboard vom Keller-PC angeschlossen.. Passiert schonmal was.. Werd gleich mal weitertesten und das Motherboard komplett tauschen. Vielleicht lag es ja daran..


----------



## Alexander12 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Falls es das nicht ist, den BIOS resettest wenn du die kleine, runde silberne Batterie rausnimmst.

Würde aber eher auch aufs Netzteil tippen, hatte sowas auch schonmal, Netzteil getauscht, alles gut!   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## sehami (22. Dezember 2005)

Also Netzteil ist es doch nicht. 
Das Motherboard ausgetauscht und es gibt die erste Reaktion. Netzteil (das alte) und Lüfter starten. Festplatten werden ebenfalls angesteuert (arbeiten). Jedoch dann Leerlauf. Mein Problem, da ich nur die Grafikkarte mit Monitor und die Festplatte angeschlossen hab, kann ich nicht testen welcher Fehler nun es ist.
Da ich persönlich nur noch nen Laptop habe, fehlt mir die Tastatur (die manchmal wichtig ist zum starten, oder?) ansonsten hab ich kein Motherboard-Handbuch mehr um zu sehen wo ich den PC-Speaker-Anschluß anschließe. Hab zwar die Bezeichnung auf dem Board gefunden, aber ist so komisch beschrieben, das dort bereists die anderen Anschlüße wie Reset usw angeschlossen sind und funktionieren. Seltsam..


----------



## sehami (22. Dezember 2005)

Überleg grad ob es die CPU sein kann. Lüfter dreht sich zwar, aber hat ja nix zu sagen. Also ist noch der alte CPU vom Wechsel-Board. Bekomme das  teil blos nicht runter


----------



## Caliterra (22. Dezember 2005)

Lüfter vorsichtig abnehmen und die CPU auf Sichtschäden kontrollieren. Nicht zuviel Wärmeleitpaste verwenden. Ansonsten in einen Computerladen fahren und Cpu austauschen zum testen. Danach weisst Du mehr.


----------

